# Pet adoption



## clatham (Jan 25, 2012)

Maiden, tried sending you private message but I don't have privileges yet. Looking to adopt a cat, have four young children, don't want to bring a street cat into our home, I remember seeing on the boards you volunteer or work with rescue? I found an ad in glossy mag in my local bagel shop for a place that has animals already vaccinated and dewormed. Wasn't sure if you or Anne here have any references. 

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi yes I work with ESMA and re home cats and dogs for them, we have nearly 500 cats looking for a home, please do not buy a cat as for every cat sold they breed two more.. 

I can send you a private message, 

Maiden


----------

